
Phishing with Unicode Domains - xudongz
https://www.xudongz.com/blog/2017/idn-phishing/
======
iiv
I have been aware of this since I tried to use Let's Encrypt with an IDN
domain name. Back then, IDN-certificates were not allowed because of security
concerns, but this has apparantly changed since then.[1]

I hope this will get fixed, but I cannot see how without limiting users who
have IDN and want to use https.
[1][https://letsencrypt.org/2016/10/21/introducing-idn-
support.h...](https://letsencrypt.org/2016/10/21/introducing-idn-support.html)

